# new tiel, looks depressed !



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello friends,

yesterday I bought a new tamed tiel, have no clue weather if its male or female ! Age is undefined ! Actually the previous owner was so bad n I decided to buy the tiel for a better life and treatment ! I already have 19 tiels ..

however this new tiel looks depressed ! I donno if she is sad n depressed or ill ! Or if this is her nature ! But I don't think so ! I mean her eyes don't look too active for me ! 

And btw I noticed that blood has dried on the side of her wings ! N when I asked the previous owner he said yeah we tried to cut her feathers that's why !!! I feel bad for the tiel !

I don't think she is eating normally too... 

It is my tiel from now and on that's why I wanna teach her how to whistle melodies n play games ! Its not fare to see her in this situation ! 

That's why I need ur advice and helps !

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Kiki (Jun 30, 2011)

Please check this link for the photos ! I'm so much looking forward ur help n advices ! 
Its a dropbox link  no virus !

http://db.tt/SS36Kd7h


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well girls aren't very big whistlers (some will but not all) but she can learn tricks. If there's dried blood on her wings they may have cut some blood feathers when clipping her wings. They'll fall out eventually and she'll get her wings back. She looks like a lutino and about 70% of lutinos are girls so there's a big possibility that she's a girl. Remember, she's in a new environment and its going to take her a bit to settle in and act like her normal self. She may not be extremely outgoing, not every tiel is going to be hyper. You could get some brewer's yeast from the pharmacy and sprinkle it on her food, it helps reduce stress and going to a new home is very stressful.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My rehomed tiel looked kind of bewildered for the first couple days we had him. Just not sure where he was or what was going on. I think it's normal. Give her time to settle in. And a vet check is always a good idea for a new tiel to make sure she doesn't have health issues. It was very nice of you to take this tiel in and give her a loving home.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, this thread has some helpful advice: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33313


----------

